# white cold cathode kit in india



## Bluthunder (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a *Cooler Master Elite 310* Cabinet with a windowed side panel.
I would like to put a couple of *white cold cathode kit* at its edges. However i dont seem to get any websites from which to order online. I intend to ship it to *bhubaneswar, Odisha*. Please let me know if there are any online sites, else any stores in bhubaneswar, Odisha for the same. Also, please recommend me which brand/ Make to go for.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 11, 2013)

AFAIK cold cathode kits for your PC MOD purpose are not available in INDIA throughout but u can find small Tube lights informally called t20's still i aint sure that they will work try the


----------



## bhvm (Nov 27, 2013)

cold cathode is not available in India, also it's outdated tech. go for 12v led strips they're better and cheaper.


----------

